# Changing pups food ...Orijen anyone?



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Zeus has been ignoring his Royal Canin recently so I'm getting the message that he no longer wishes to eat such low rated food LOL!! I know he hasn't just gone off foo as he is willing to eat the kibble that came in Isis' puppy pack but as I'm not sure if its a good food I have decided to give Orijen Puppy a go as it is 6 star rated and not too pricey and I have read good things about it also. 

Isis still loves her Royal Canin but I was planning to change it anyway so I'll phase that out completely for her also.

I know Ziwipeak was highly suggested but its a bit pricey tbh in terms of how much you get and I thought as you can't get any better than 6 star I'm still doing the best for my babies 

I'm hoping it helps with his shedding as he's shedding quite a bit :/

Just wanted CP opinions on Orijen as I'm a little nervous lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im a little iffy on orijen. dex was on royal canin when he started out them changed to orijen..after he changed to orijen his hair started becoming roughed up...and itchy. not sure if he was allergic to somethi o that food. when i went thru many i mean MANY different brands...be finally didnt turn his nose up on wellness core. he hated wellness puppy...but enjoys his core. i swear he is the most picky dog ever. well im not sure if its the wellness core or hi new shMpoo and conditioner i put him on but his hair became amazingly soft...and more shiney. his digestion sure did go up a not h, he doesnt empy bile puke as much as he used to. to me i think orijen was just too much protein...thats just my opinion though. i dont go by star rates anymore...only by results  i wish u the best of luck!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG really?? Yeah I was kinda not sure as even the star rating said it may have too much protein for a puppy :/ Thanks for giving me the heads up! I've cancelled my large order as I was a little hesitant and that shocked me a little also just saw a post about Rosmary possibly causing fits?
Sooo much to consider when it comes to food!
I know some people are just like - ZIWIPEAK!! I just can't seem to think outside kibble which is probably what I need to do - If I can't trust the stars what can I trust ARGH!!

lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

CheyMUA said:


> OMG really?? Yeah I was kinda not sure as even the star rating said it may have too much protein for a puppy :/ Thanks for giving me the heads up! I've cancelled my large order as I was a little hesitant and that shocked me a little also just saw a post about Rosmary possibly causing fits?
> Sooo much to consider when it comes to food!
> I know some people are just like - ZIWIPEAK!! I just can't seem to think outside kibble which is probably what I need to do - If I can't trust the stars what can I trust ARGH!!
> 
> lol x


lmao! some people believe in high protein...i for one dont like it. i like a medium amount i guess...average? for my new puppy she came with FROMM which has a fishy meal to it and some salmon oil plus wisconsin cheese, theyve had great reviews and my breeder feeds it. KC LOVES it but i cant afford online shoppin for it all the time as i tried with Dex and he hated it...plus th puppy formula makes KC's breath not too pleasant with puppy kisses. so i've been weaning her into wellness core puppy  anythin grain free is awesome! :lol: ziwipeak, dex HATED it...anythin close to raw he hated...even raw he despised it :toothy9:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Pigeon sheep, you make two excellent points. I agree with you that a moderate amount of protein is better. And also I agree that the final test of a food is how your individual dog does on it. What works for one dog may not work as well for another. I too look at the dog's condition for the final evidence of how good a food is.

And CheyMUA, you should still look at how many stars a food gets as a starting point. It just is not the only factor.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Another nice affordable food from the same company is the grain-free Acana kibble. The protein level is not so high in Acana as it is in Orijen.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We feed Fromm and we love it! Chloe thinks its wonderful. She has a very shinny healthy coat. Her poops are also small and they don't smell much. I would recommend it for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fromm and Acana are great foods with moderate protein levels. Orijen is a good food, but the protein level is too high for our tiny dogs, in most cases (sometimes they do great, though). Acana is owned by the same company but has less protein. Many members on here swear by the grain free varieties, especially Pacifica. 

Personally, I've been feeding Toby Ziwipeak for a few weeks now and I am never changing his food again. It is a miracle food!!! But yes it is super expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rio cam to us on RC which she looked great, was happy and healthy & there is another member who fed it before they changed some things in it & her dogs are what I think 2 of the most gorgeous dogs on this site. I was happy with it but decided to switch to Orijen ~ she loved, loved, loved it. She was most complimented on her coat/ appearance while on the Orijen. But I read a post here I believe from flipped stars (I think, if I am incorrect I apologize) and she explained how it was a little too protein rich, she fed Fromm so I began looking into the Orijen being so rich & was curious to see the benefits of Fromm. At the time I was looking into it I also was getting to the point of needing food & when I went to the local lady she had no Orijen & this was the 2nd time I had to make an additional trip to get some. So we began discussing Fromm and how the one employee breeds labradoodles and also has nonbreeding chis & feels it's one brand they all agree on and do well with. Fromm is more readily available in the shop as the Orijen delivery is sketchy and once it arrives it's gone quickly. So we use the grain free varieties of Fromm. 

The dogs love it. It's summer so I handle the grooming at home so neither (I now have 2) have been to the grooming salon where most people carried on about Rio's coat. But to me her coat looks every bit as healthy as it did on Orijen. They poop tiny, tight and odor free (really that's about all you can ask for in a poop  )And I'm more comfortable with less of a protein overload. My older guy came from an abusive situation and the lady I got him from who saved him said he was skin and bones, fed junk (he never had dog food, just junk scraps) if he was fed and most normally he had to scour the streets for food so I know his internals need loved and cared for as he ages. 

So we fed Orijen and we liked it and we currently feed Fromm and we're really happy with it. Our deciding factors have always been the dog's health and how they look on their food (eyes, coat, gait, eliminations). Even before the internet my parents made choices based on ingredients they liked and then they always watched to see how the critters bodies reacted to it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, Orijen is way too high in protein for these little babies! I feed Fromm (free game bird) as well, topped with Stella and Chewy crumbs (freeze-dried patties). I have fed Acana in the past, but the kibble size was just too big for Lola. I have been feeding Fromm now for a couple years and my crew loves it! They currently have 4 grain-free varieties available. Most dog boutiques that carry it will have free samples to try. Can't say enough great things about the fod and the company.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I agree with everyone else, Orijen is way too high in protein for these little babies! I feed Fromm (free game bird) as well, topped with Stella and Chewy crumbs (freeze-dried patties). I have fed Acana in the past, but the kibble size was just too big for Lola. I have been feeding Fromm now for a couple years and my crew loves it! They currently have 4 grain-free varieties available. Most dog boutiques that carry it will have free samples to try. Can't say enough great things about the fod and the company.


Zorana - with your philosophys on over vaccination and flea and heartworm meds, I'm surprised you are not a raw feeder! You would fit right in! :coolwink:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Zorana - with your philosophys on over vaccination and flea and heartworm meds, I'm surprised you are not a raw feeder! You would fit right in! :coolwink:


I've tried it twice now! Mojo loves it and gobbles it right up! But Lola, my allergy/bad teeth dog won't touch it! I don't know y?? I've tried NV raw medallions and stella and chewy's frozen raw patties. I also tried a raw chicken wing too. No luck (with Lola)! They both love S&C freeze dried patties but they are too expensive for me to feed it exclusively for 3 dogs.

Yesterday I went to my local dog food store and I bought these bones called Dag Bones, which are cleaned and washed so they're not as messy. I was going to try giving it to them today. I know Leo and Mojo will love them, it's Lola I am no so sure of. 

Any suggestions?? :foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I've tried it twice now! Mojo loves it and gobbles it right up! But Lola, my allergy/bad teeth dog won't touch it! I don't know y?? I've tried NV raw medallions and stella and chewy's frozen raw patties. I also tried a raw chicken wing too. No luck (with Lola)! They both love S&C freeze dried patties but they are too expensive for me to feed it exclusively for 3 dogs.
> 
> Yesterday I went to my local dog food store and I bought these bones called Dag Bones, which are cleaned and washed so they're not as messy. I was going to try giving it to them today. I know Leo and Mojo will love them, it's Lola I am no so sure of.
> 
> Any suggestions?? :foxes15:


Sorry for the thread hijack!!! 

Sometimes it takes awhile to get dogs accustomed to raw feeding. Raw meat has literally no odor and some dogs just don't recognize it as food. There are tricks to get them to started... flash searing in a hot pan, ribboning the meat, using a sprinkle of garlic powder or parmesan cheese... 

I've heard that the S&C raw patties are a better value than the freeze dried. Another option .... You could buy a bag of ZiwiPeak if you wanted to try another raw product. It's pricey but excellent. Very convenient as it comes in a bag, dry, just like kibble so there is no prep.

Those dag bones look interesting. Haven't tried them. You can train them to eat their bones on a towel or in the crate so they don't drag it all over your floors. If you have a very vigorous power chewer, beware of the large marrow bones as they can break teeth. Slab fractures are common in dogs that really have a lot of jaw pressure. Teeth can't compete with load bearing bones from a cow. Having said that, use your own judgement as some chi's are careful chewers or gnawers and they can be great for them.

To keep the thread on topic... I don't feed kibble, but if I were to, I would probably choose Fromm.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack!!!
> 
> Sometimes it takes awhile to get dogs accustomed to raw feeding. Raw meat has literally no odor and some dogs just don't recognize it as food. There are tricks to get them to started... flash searing in a hot pan, ribboning the meat, using a sprinkle of garlic powder or parmesan cheese...
> 
> ...


Yes! Sorry for the hijack! I tried ziwipeak too! Again Lola wouldn't touch it! I even tried (by the advice of a store owner where I no longer shop) putting her in the bathroom w only the ziwipeak all day and no kibble, but when I got home from work she didn't even eat one bc I counted them out. She is super fussy and picky. Maybe I can try putting putting some parm cheese or garlic powder on it?? I also have pan seared the frozen patties and nothing...But I'll give it another shot! Maybe if she sees both Leo and Mojo going crazy for it, she will too. I would love to feed raw if my chi's would cooperate, lol!

Can I ask which bones you feed? I've never given them raw bones, except when I tried the chicken wing raw but mojo tried to inhale it and I had to sit there and hold the wing so he wouldn't choke!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately Angel will eat "ANYTHING!" Since I am trying to keep things simple, I feed him Wellness Core. I did try Fromm, but my golden has soft poops on it and pumpkin didn't t help to firm it up.

But I agree, Fromm is good!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

CheyMUA said:


> Zeus has been ignoring his Royal Canin recently so I'm getting the message that he no longer wishes to eat such low rated food LOL!! I know he hasn't just gone off foo as he is willing to eat the kibble that came in Isis' puppy pack but as I'm not sure if its a good food I have decided to give Orijen Puppy a go as it is 6 star rated and not too pricey and I have read good things about it also.
> 
> Isis still loves her Royal Canin but I was planning to change it anyway so I'll phase that out completely for her also.
> 
> ...



Orijen is THE best kibble out on the market, period. Acana is excellent, made
by the same folks, but has less protein and is therefore a bit cheaper. The
trick with both of these foods is "less is more". They are packed with goodies,
and lack fillers, therefore it doesn't take much of it for your dog to thrive. If
you over feed you'll get loose stools and extra weight on your dog. Whatever
you choose I do suggest the grain-free varieties. I personally feed my pups a
raw diet, but with our rescues I feed Acana Pacifica, because most adoptive
parents prefer to feed kibble, therefore let it be the best kibble possible. 

If you decide upon Orijen or Acana, don't hesitate to ask regarding feeding
amounts. From experience I realized they differ at times from what is written
on the bag, you must take into consideration each dog's needs & activity level.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, you say you tried raw with Lola, but for how long?
Did you give in if she skipped a meal?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes! Sorry for the hijack! I tried ziwipeak too! Again Lola wouldn't touch it! I even tried (by the advice of a store owner where I no longer shop) putting her in the bathroom w only the ziwipeak all day and no kibble, but when I got home from work she didn't even eat one bc I counted them out. She is super fussy and picky. Maybe I can try putting putting some parm cheese or garlic powder on it?? I also have pan seared the frozen patties and nothing...But I'll give it another shot! Maybe if she sees both Leo and Mojo going crazy for it, she will too. I would love to feed raw if my chi's would cooperate, lol!
> 
> Can I ask which bones you feed? I've never given them raw bones, except when I tried the chicken wing raw but mojo tried to inhale it and I had to sit there and hold the wing so he wouldn't choke!
> Thanks for your help!


Chicken wings and necks, turkey necks, the knobby ends of drumsticks, raw chicken or duck feet (a favorite).

If you have a greedy gus, always feed bigger and complicated pieces so they can't swallow it whole and possibly choke. A turkey neck might work for Mojo.

Beef or pork ribs are a big favorite for recreational chewing. Throw away when they dry out. (They won't consume the whole thing). Pork necks are great, especially if you can find some that are uncut. Pork feet are also an excellent choice. 

Lamb breast bones are great also and they are quite soft. (Trim the fat first, they are pretty fatty).

Farmland makes pork 'riblets' which have meat and button bones. They are edible bone, not as much for chewing as just a good meaty bone meal.

Marrow bones 'can' be OK, but like I said - use your own discretion and judgement because they can break teeth on power chewers. I always scrape out most of the marrow as it is 100% fat and can cause loose stools and tummy aches.

Ethnic markets can be great places for spotting these items.  Especially the pork necks or lamb/goat parts.

Always read labels and don't give enhanced meats/bones. Sodium should be less than 100mg per 4 ounce serving.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, you say you tried raw with Lola, but for how long?
> Did you give in if she skipped a meal?


Ya, I tried raw in the am, and then I would feed it to Mojo so she wouldn't get any food. But then at dinner time, if she still wouldn't eat the raw, I would give her kibble. When she was about 4 or 5 months old, she didn't feel well and wasnt' eating much one day, so I didn't think anything of it because she was puking anything she ate. Later that night, she had a really bad seizure and was foaming at the mouth. We almost lost her, so I don't like skipping more than one meal for this reason. 

I did the same w ziwipeak, and she didn't touch it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Chicken wings and necks, turkey necks, the knobby ends of drumsticks, raw chicken or duck feet (a favorite).
> 
> If you have a greedy gus, always feed bigger and complicated pieces so they can't swallow it whole and possibly choke. A turkey neck might work for Mojo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I think I will try to find some turkey necks. I will also try the Dag Bones tonight after work and let you know how those go! Wish me luck!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Orijen is THE best kibble out on the market, period. Acana is excellent, made
> by the same folks, but has less protein and is therefore a bit cheaper. The
> trick with both of these foods is "less is more". They are packed with goodies,
> and lack fillers, therefore it doesn't take much of it for your dog to thrive. If
> ...


LS, I hope you see this because I want your opinion. I'm sorry to hyjack the thread, but I think it will help OP and goes along the lines of what she's looking for. You know how long I researched foods. I know so many people love Fromm and it is an excellent food, but I was surprised it uses Sodium Selenite instead of Selenium Yeast. There was an article on here not too long ago about the long term negative effects of Sodium Selenite. Also, someone else noticed the Rosemary post. I know nothing about Orijen or Fromm because I ruled out Fromm because of the Sodium Selenite with regards to rosemary, but all Acana lines EXCEPT the 2 new limited ingred. lines have rosemary. What is your opinion about the rosemary and the Sodium Selenite? Or anyone else?


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> LS, I hope you see this because I want your opinion. I'm sorry to hyjack the thread, but I think it will help OP and goes along the lines of what she's looking for. You know how long I researched foods. I know so many people love Fromm and it is an excellent food, but I was surprised it uses Sodium Selenite instead of Selenium Yeast. There was an article on here not too long ago about the long term negative effects of Sodium Selenite. Also, someone else noticed the Rosemary post. I know nothing about Orijen or Fromm because I ruled out Fromm because of the Sodium Selenite with regards to rosemary, but all Acana lines EXCEPT the 2 new limited ingred. lines have rosemary. What is your opinion about the rosemary and the Sodium Selenite? Or anyone else?


Definietly would be interested to hear opinions on that - I don't think I want to risk it with Rosmary or SS the thought alone just scares me - I fed them some Lily's kitchen today mixed with their kibble and they loved it - Lily's kitchen is all organic - has anyone in the UK or otherwise tried it? I think I'll be mixing dry and soft food as Zeus especially seems to love it  I just can't have any nasties going into their systems I never thought I'de be sooo particular but I really have become very aware thanks to CP which is great  I like the lily's kitchen wet food but not heard much about the dry kibble.


----------

